# Tub Spout replacement



## Oddtree (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I noticed that our tub spout was leaking from the hole underneath the spout, against the wall, when the shower was turned on.  So I decided to try to replace it.  There was no set screw, so I just twisted the old tub spout off.

Instead of just seeing the copper pipe sticking out of the wall, it looks like this white plastic tube is covering the copper pipe. I have attached 3 pictures.

 I think it is part of the "guts" of the old tub spout, but it is stuck on the copper pipe VERY tightly.  Am I right that this is part of the old spout and not anything different?  Am I going to break anything if I get a pair of plier and just twist this thing with all I've got to get it off?

Thanks.  I am very, VERY new to home repair.....


----------



## kok328 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep those are definitely guts.  Heat it up or cut it paralell to the pipe just don't cut into or scratch the copper pipe.


----------



## Oddtree (Aug 25, 2010)

kok328 said:


> Yep those are definitely guts.  Heat it up or cut it paralell to the pipe just don't cut into or scratch the copper pipe.



Thanks so much!  I will work on it this weekend and report back if I encounter any more trouble.


----------

